# The difference between silver and blue



## poodleoodler (Nov 7, 2010)

Can somebody please explain the difference between blue and silver.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Well the similarities first are that they are BOTH born as BLACK, and they gradually fade.

Silvers fade MUCH faster than blue. When a silver puppy gets it's face shaved for the first time at around 4-6 weeks, their face will be a BRIGHT plaitnum silver that simply shines form the black fuzz of everything else! No mistaking a silver puppy!!! A blue however takes a lot longer to fade, and while it may have a paler face at a young age, many don't show the paler face until they're several months old. Silvers always fade fast.

As adults it can be very hard to pick between a light blue and a dark silver, but generally speaking a silver is a much lighter brighter silver colour, and a blue is a more 'gun metal grey'. Picking an adult blue from a bad black is also difficult, if that helps you picture the colour at all! Silvers are always easy to pick as being silver though, it's only the very dark silvers that may look more blueish.


----------



## poodleoodler (Nov 7, 2010)

So both will lighten over time, but a silver goes through the lightening process faster. A blue dosn't stay blue like a black would stay black. Yes?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Yup, they both lighten over time (having both been born black) but the silver is much faster and ends up a much paler colour. Blue takes longer to get to it's final colour, but once it's faded it does stay that colour. The problem is that very few blacks do actually stay black, so many blacks [ie the 'bad blacks'] mimic blues in their fading, though they are not genetically blue!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

I have better pictures of Roxy on my other computer, but this one will help illustrate. Roxy is my friend's blue girl. She is pictured here with my sister's Aussie and Dexter, who is an OK black. One problem is that sometimes people refer to a bad black as a blue because it sounds better. But as you can see here, Roxy is much lighter than Dexter, but not silver either--she is blue.


----------

